# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Welche Wirkung hat Selen?

## Reinhard_Meinertz

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich bin noch relativ neu hier im Forum, interessiere mich aber sehr für das Thema, wie ich mit meiner Ernährung, meinem Verhalten das Prostata-Krebs-Risiko beeinflussen kann (meine Familie ist da sehr vorbelastet; Vater PSA-Wert von aktuell 12,8, aber bislang o.B.; Opa mütterlicherseits an Prostatakrebs gestorben).

Ich las folgendes Interview. Eigentlich geht es da um die HIFU-Therapie. Am Ende wird aber auch noch von dem interviewten Prof. erzählt, dass Selen angeblich helfen soll!?!

Jetzt die Kernfrage: Wie wirkt Selen konkret? Und welche Dosis ist entscheidend? In dem Interview las ich was von 100 mg. Aber gilt das für alle grundsätzlich? Oder muss der eine mehr, der andere weniger?

Hier der Link zum Interview:

http://www.rheinruhrmed.de/interview...t_wammack.html

Zur Orientierung: Das Thema Selen wird in der letzten Frage thematisiert. Vielen Dank!

----------


## gunterman

Interessant ist vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang, dass Bayer Healthcare in den USA mit einer Klage rechnen muß, wenn in der Werbung die Behauptung dass Selen das Prostatakrebsrisiko reduziere nicht aufgegeben wird.
Siehe hierzu:
www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/154598.php

Bayer Healthcare bewirbt seine Vitamin Pillen "One A Day" in den USA unter anderem mit dem Hinweis, dass das darin enthaltene Selen gegen Prostatakrebs wirksam sei.

Die in den USA recht bekannte Verbraucherschutzorganisation Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI) will jetzt Klage einreichen, wenn diese Werbung von Bayer nicht sofort aufgegeben wird. Zwei große Studien, einmal die durch das National Institutes of Health mit 118 Millionen US-$ finanzierte Studie und zum anderen die SELECT Studie (beide wurden hier im Forum bereits an anderer Stelle ausführlicher besprochen) hätten ganz eindeutig gezeigt, dass Selen keine Wirkung im Hinblick auf eine Redzierung des Prostatakrebsrisikos hat. Jede andere Behauptung sei Täuschung von Verbrauchern und Patienten.

Die SELECT Studie zeige zudem die Gefahr auf, dass durch die Einnahme von Selen Diabetes gefördert werden kann. Das eindeutige Ergebnis der SELECT Studie sei, dass Ärzte Selen und Vitamin E zur Prostatakrebsprävention nicht empfehlen sollen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Reinhard,



> von Reinhard_Meinertz: Jetzt die Kernfrage: Wie wirkt Selen konkret


Es stärkt das Immunsystem und sollte eigentlich nicht alleine eingenommen werden sondern noch mit Vitamin E! Täglich 100 µg Selen und etwa 200 - 400 mg Vit. E hilft dem Immunsystem auf die Sprünge aber zu viel des Guten greift das Vit. E das Kreislaufsystem und Herz an.

Wolltest Du aber noch mehr Selen zu Dir nehmen wollen, dann ist es zu empfehlen Hin und Wieder den Selen im Serum messen zu lassen, siehe Referenzbereich *74 bis 139 µg/l* und das am besten im Labor, wegen den Kosten!

Ob das Selen aber den PCa = Prostatacarzinom in der Prostata groß beeinträchtigt glaube ich nicht, eventuell den Wachstum verlangsamen!
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## RalfDm

> In dem Interview las ich was von 100 mg.


Ganz bestimmt nicht, das wäre eine wahrscheinlich tödliche Vergiftung. Es geht um 100 µg (Mikrogramm, also 1/1000 davon, manchmal auch entgegen der Norm mcg geschrieben). Die maximale tägliche Dosis liegt bei etwa 600 µg, was darüber hinausgeht, ist vom Übel. Die amerikanischen PK-Onkologen empfehlen täglich 200 µg.
Anorganisches Selen, z. B. Natriumselenit, wie es in den einschlägigen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln enthalten ist, darf nicht zusammen mit Vitamin C (dazu zählt auch Obst!) eingenommen werden, es sollten zwei bis drei Stunden zwischen den Einnahmen liegen. Bei organischem Selen entfällt diese Sicherheitszeitspanne.
Auch zu Selen gibt es im Forumextrakt eine Seite.

Ralf

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo Reinhard und Ralf-Rainer,



> von Reinhard_Meinertz: In dem Interview las ich was von 100 mg. Aber gilt das für alle grundsätzlich? Oder muss der eine mehr, der andere weniger?


 Uf, ich dachte schon, wieder was Verkehrtes geschrieben und habe das o. g.  total übersehen mit den *100 mg!* Sollte natürlich *100 µg* heißen! Das "µ" kann man mit den Tasten "ALT GR" und "beim großen M => µ" erhalten!

So wie im griechischen Alphabet *µ = my* gesprochen.
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## Reinhard_Meinertz

Ups, sorry, ich meinte natürlich auch Mikrogramm.

Danke Euch allen. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie das mit dem Bayer-Fall in den USA ausgeht.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Zwei große Studien, einmal die durch das National Institutes of Health mit 118 Millionen US-$ finanzierte Studie und zum anderen die SELECT Studie (beide wurden hier im Forum bereits an anderer Stelle ausführlicher besprochen) hätten ganz eindeutig gezeigt, dass Selen keine Wirkung im Hinblick auf eine Redzierung des Prostatakrebsrisikos hat. Jede andere Behauptung sei Täuschung von Verbrauchern und Patienten.
> 
> Die SELECT Studie zeige zudem die Gefahr auf, dass durch die Einnahme von Selen Diabetes gefördert werden kann. Das eindeutige Ergebnis der SELECT Studie sei, dass Ärzte Selen und Vitamin E zur Prostatakrebsprävention nicht empfehlen sollen.


So scheint es zu sein. Ich habe als Betroffener über einen längeren Zeitraum täglich 300µg *Cefasel* eingenommen und zwar nicht zuletzt wg. diesem Forum aber auch aufgrund einer Empfehlung von Prof. Heidenreich.

Nachdem die *SELECT-Studie vorzeitig abgebrochen* wurde, bin ich vom Glauben an Selen abgefallen. Fakt ist, dass ich heute höhere Blutzuckerwerte habe als vor meiner Seleneinnahme. Das kann natürlich auch andere Gründe haben. Auch die antandrogene Therapie erhöht das Diabetesrisiko. Gleiches gilt für Kortison und möglicherweise auch für *Actos*. Ich habe über ein Jahr täglich 1mg *Dexamethason* und 60mg Actos eingenommen. Jedenfalls scheint es normal zu sein, dass der Blutzuckerspiegel nach Absetzen von Actos leicht ansteigt.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

mein Blutztuckerspiegel, ist im Keller, grenzwertig bei 51 (Einheit weiss ich nicht) trotz meines sehr erhöhten Selenspiegels. Ich bin da noch gläubig, mich interessieren solche Studien nicht sehr. Ich vertraue mehr den Erfahrungen der Narurheilkundler. Wir werden ja sehen was eine neue Studie bringt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Pinguin

*Blutzuckermessung*

Lieber Konrad, der von Dir angegebene Wert, als im Keller befindlich gibt aber Anlaß zur Sorge. Eine Unterzuckerung kann nicht gut sein. *Hier* mal einige Erläuterungen.

*"Wer gegen den Strom schwimmt, sollte das möglichst in der Nähe des Ufers tun"*
(Gerhard Uhlenbruck, deutscher Aphoristiker)

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Konrad



> mein Blutztuckerspiegel, ist im Keller, grenzwertig bei 51 (Einheit weiss ich nicht) trotz meines sehr erhöhten Selenspiegels. Ich bin da noch gläubig, mich interessieren solche Studien nicht sehr. Ich vertraue mehr den Erfahrungen der Narurheilkundler. Wir werden ja sehen was eine neue Studie bringt.


Wie Du nun selbst erkennen kannst, ist Dein Organismus kein gutes Beispiel, ihn mit der überwiegenden Mehrheit der Menschen zu vergleichen. Mit einem Nüchternblutzuckerwert von 51 mg/dl ist eine große Vielzahl von Betroffenen sehr nahe am oder schon im hypoglykämischen Schock.

Je nach Labor liegen die Referenzwerte zwischen 55-89 mg/dl, wobei <70 mg/dl bei manchen Menschen schon erste Anzeichen eines Unterzuckers feststellen.
Gruß, Heribert

----------


## gunterman

Es gibt eine neue Studie zu Selen und Prostatakrebs!

Die Studie erklärt vielleicht den Widerspruch zwischen den Behauptungen, eine zusätzliche Seelenaufnahme sei bei Prostatakrebs positiv und den großen Studien die das Gegenteil aufgezeigt haben!
Näheres zu dieser neuen Studie unter:

www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/155428.php

Der Widerspruch wird in dieser Studie über das Vorliegen von unterschiedlichen Gen Varianten bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs aufgelöst.

Höhere Seelenlevels im Blut führen, nach dieser Studie, bei Männern mit einer bestimmten Genvariante, die bei 75 % !!! der Männer vorliegen soll die mit Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert sind, zu einem höheren Risiko für einen aggressiveren Prostatakrebs!

Männer die diese Genvariante nicht haben, das sollen aber nur 25 % der mit Prostatakrebs Diagnostizierten sein, können von einer zusätzlichen Selenaufnahme profitieren. Bei dieser kleinen Gruppe soll das Selen zu einer 40 % Reduktion von aggressivem PCa führen.

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, grüß Dich Konrad



> von HansiB: mein Blutztuckerspiegel, ist im Keller, grenzwertig bei 51 (Einheit weiss ich nicht) trotz meines sehr erhöhten Selenspiegels.


Einen Tageszucker zu messen finde ich einfach nicht in Ordnung, denn er kann mehr mals im Tage rauf und runter gehen aber hauptsächlich morgens nüchtern bei der Blutabnahme in der Regel niedrig ausfällt und wenn man am Abend zuvor auch noch ein Bisschen zu viel Rotwein getrunken hat, dann erst recht!


> von HansiB: ...trotz meines sehr erhöhten Selenspiegels. Ich bin da noch gläubig, mich interessieren solche Studien nicht sehr. Ich vertraue mehr den Erfahrungen der Narurheilkundler. Wir werden ja sehen was eine neue Studie bringt.


In wie weit der Selenspiegel den Tageszucker beeinflußt kann ich nicht sagen aber nur auf "Naturheilkundler" sich verlassen? Da ist schon mancher böse aufgelaufen!

Ich weise immer wieder dringendst darauf hin, das Messen des Langzeitzuckes => *HB A1c* einen viel höheren Stellenwert hat wie eine Tageszeit Blutzuckermessung! Überhaupt in unserer Lage ob jetzt in der Phase der HB, DHB bzw. ADT ist es unerlässlich auch diesen Wert beim Hausarzt alle 3 Monate mit messen zulassen!

Gerade im Anfangsalter 50 - 60 Jahren, -Männer wie Frauen- kann man schon mit dem *Hb A1c* prüfen ob ein anschleichender *Diabetes mellitus (DM)* vor liegt!

Was ist denn eigentlich *"HbA1" und "HbA1c"* denn die tägliche Bestimmung des Blutzuckers oder des Urinzuckers ist nur eine Momentaufnahme. Sie ist abhängig von der Tageszeit, der Wirkung der Medikamente und vor allem von der Nahrung.

Lieber Konrad, nicht nur Du solltest dies zu Herzen nehmen auch alle Andere auch, die mit Medikamenten, NEM = Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und strickte Nahrungsumstellung und sehr -oder auch nicht- sportlich aktiv sind!

Wünsche einen angenehmen Tag
Helmut

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Wir werden ja sehen was eine neue Studie bringt.


Vorerst wird es zu diesem Thema vermutlich keine neue Studie geben, zumindst keine gößere. Das dürfte mit der SELECT-Studie erst mal abgehakt sein.

Die hat übrigens nicht nur erbracht, dass Selen in höheren Dosen das Diabetesrisiko erhöht. Sie hat vielmehr auch erbracht, dass sowohl Selen als auch VitE zumindest prophilaktisch in Bezug auch PK nichts bringt. Drum lasse ich's sein.

WW

----------


## gunterman

Nochmals zu der unter *Punkt 11 dieses Thread*s vorgestellten *neuesten* *Selenstudie* mit dem Titel

"Selenium intake may worsen Prostate Cancer in some"

die zu dem Ergebnis kommt, dass nur eine kleine Gruppe von Prostatakrebskranken von einer Seleneinnahme profitiert, während *die* *überwiegende Mehrzahl der Prostatakrebspatienten durch einen hohen Seelenspiegel ihren Krebs wahrscheinlich aggressiver machen*. Die Gruppen unterscheiden sich durch ihre Genstruktur.

Die Studie basiert auf einer Grundgesamtheit von 489 Männern und kann damit an SELECT mit 35.000 nicht heranreichen, aber übertrifft doch die meisten Studien zu Antioxidantien, die oft nur auf 20 bis 30 Patienten beruhen.

Interessant und vielleicht richtungsweisend an der neuen Studie ist, dass die divergierende Wirkung von Selen auf  unterschiedliche genetische Voraussetzungen bei den an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Männern zurückgeführt wird.
Es wird die *Vermutung* angestellt, dass es sich bei *anderen Antioxidantien* genauso verhält und *Prostatakrebskranke sich durch ihrer Einnahme, wenn sie die falsche Genstruktur haben, über die Jahre einen aggressiven Krebs heranzüchten.*

Auf einen kurzen Nenner gebracht:
Was dem einen hilft kann dem anderen nachhaltig schaden!

----------


## Josef

Bei den meisten Onkologischen Vorträgen und Kongressen, bleibt für (P.) Krebspatienten fast nur mehr Selen als NEM übrig.

Neu ist eine Studie am AKH-Wien, Med. Univ., wo auch dem Granatapfel positive Wirkungen vor/bei P.Ca. zugeschrieben werden. Die Studie ist fertig, aber noch nicht veröffentlicht!

Zu Selen:
Prof. Dr. Beuth, Köln, hat im Oktober in Meran beim Kongress "Krebs und Komplementärmedizin" auf natürliches Selen verwiesen:
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...6.html#msg6106
Leider ist der Unterschied zwischen geschälten (15 mkg) und ungeschälten (100 mkg) gewaltig, Ob DAS stimmt?

sowie auf:
http://www.krebsforum.at/forum/index...3.html#msg6463

Zu Prof. Dr. Josef Beuth:
Leiter des Institutes für Naturheilverfahren, an der Universität Köln

----------


## Schorschel

> Nochmals zu der unter *Punkt 11 dieses Thread*s vorgestellten *neuesten* *Selenstudie* mit dem Titel
> 
> "Selenium intake may worsen Prostate Cancer in some"
> 
> die zu dem Ergebnis kommt, dass nur eine kleine Gruppe von Prostatakrebskranken von einer Seleneinnahme profitiert, während *die* *überwiegende Mehrzahl der Prostatakrebspatienten durch einen hohen Seelenspiegel ihren Krebs wahrscheinlich aggressiver machen*. Die Gruppen unterscheiden sich durch ihre Genstruktur.
> 
> Die Studie basiert auf einer Grundgesamtheit von 489 Männern und kann damit an SELECT mit 35.000 nicht heranreichen, aber übertrifft doch die meisten Studien zu Antioxidantien, die oft nur auf 20 bis 30 Patienten beruhen.
> 
> Interessant und vielleicht richtungsweisend an der neuen Studie ist, dass die divergierende Wirkung von Selen auf unterschiedliche genetische Voraussetzungen bei den an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Männern zurückgeführt wird.
> ...


Hallo gunterman,

weil mich - wie sicher einige Andere auch - diese Studie etwas verunsichert hat, habe ich mich mit der Verfasserin der Studie in Verbindung gesetzt. Sie teilte mir gestern, auch nach Rücksprache mit ihrem Onkologie-Kollegen, mit, dass es nach ihrer Kenntnis derzeit kein normales Labor gibt, das die Ausprägung des kritische SOD2-Gens untersucht. 

Insofern kann man (noch) nicht feststellen, auf welcher Seite des 1:4-Risikos man selbst steht, dass die Einnahme von Selen negative Auswirkungen hat. 

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Lieber Schorschel,

auch ich habe gestern über die Studie, eine Mitteilung erhalten, ich kann es leider nicht öffnen. Das Ergebniss wird da auch sehr kritisch gesehen. 

Mich interessieren solche Studien nicht und werde weiterhin mein Selenspiegel über dem Referentwert halten. Irgend welche Nebenwirkungen in weiter Zukunft, sind für mich sowieso nicht von Interesse.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## Helmut.2

Meine Lieben,

habe diese auf der Website Adresse: www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/155428.php Studie von www.translate.google.de ins Deutsche übersetzen lassen, damit auch Diabetes mellitus Kranke oder die es noch werden könnten so wie des Englische nicht mächtig sind, hier eingefügt!

elenium Einlaßsystem Mai verschlechtern Prostate Cancer In einigen 
Hauptkategorie: Prostata / Prostatakrebs 
Auch in: Klinische Studien / Drug Trials 
Artikel Datum: 26 Jun 2009 - 3:00 PDT 

Höhere Selen im Blut Mai verschlechtern Prostatakrebs in einigen Männern, die bereits über die Krankheit, die nach einer Studie von Forschern Dana-Farber Cancer Institute und der University of California, San Francisco. 

Ein erhöhtes Risiko von mehr aggressiven Prostatakrebs wurde bei Männern mit einer bestimmten genetischen Variante in etwa 75 Prozent der Prostata-Krebs-Patienten in der Studie. In diesen Themen, die ein hohes Maß an Selen im Blut wurde mit einem zwei-fach erhöhtes Risiko für die Ergebnisse schlechter als die der Männer mit der geringsten Mengen von Selen. Im Gegensatz dazu, die 25 Prozent der Männer mit einer anderen Variante des gleichen Gens und hatte hohe Selen wurden bei 40 Prozent geringeres Risiko von aggressiven Krankheit. Die Varianten sind leicht unterschiedliche Formen eines Gens, weist Zellen zu Mangan Superoxid-Dismutase (SOD2), ein Enzym, schützt den Körper vor schädlichen Sauerstoffverbindungen. 

Die Forschungsergebnisse deuten darauf hin, dass ", wenn Sie bereits über Prostata-Krebs, kann es eine schlechte Sache halten, um Selen," sagt Philip Kantoff, MD, Direktor des Dana-Farber's Lank Center for urogenitalen Onkologie und Senior Autor der Studie, die von Journal of Clinical Oncology auf ihrer Website jetzt und später wird in der Print Journal. Der federführende Autor Juni Chan, ScD, von der University of California, San Francisco. 

Die unerwartete Ergebnisse sind die ersten, um über diese potenziell schädliche Folge der zusätzlichen Einnahme von Selen. Kantoff sagt: "Diese Ergebnisse sind interessant, vor allem in Anbetracht der jüngsten negativen Ergebnisse aus der SELECT-Studie, die gefragt werden, ob Selen könnte vor Prostatakrebs." 

Die neue Studie zeigt, die starke Wechselwirkung zwischen Selen und SOD2 Einfluss auf die Biologie des Prostatakarzinoms, die Feststellung, dass die Ermittler hätten in einer früheren Studie. Die Autoren sagen, dass die aktuelle Forschung gezeigt, dass Unterschiede in der sich der SOD2 Gen dramatisch verändern die Wirkung von Selen auf das Risiko von aggressivem Prostatakrebs. 

Selen ist ein Mineral gefunden weit in Gestein und Erde. Kleine Mengen von Selen sind von wesentlicher Bedeutung für die Gesundheit: 40 bis 70 Mikrogramm ist die empfohlene Tagesdosis. In den letzten Jahren zusätzliche Selen verkauft wurde und als ein Mittel zur Verhinderung von Prostata-Krebs, weitgehend auf der Grundlage von Beobachtungsstudien gefunden, dass höheres Risiko für Prostata-Krebs-Inzidenz und Mortalität in den Bereichen des Landes, die Natur aus arm an Selen. 

Allerdings, Forschung, die darauf abzielt, die die Vorteile von Selen Supplementierung wurden gemischt. Vor kurzem hat die SELECT-Studie, die an 35.000 Männer, kam zum Stillstand, wenn früh, nach mehr als fünf Jahren, zeigte, dass die Zuschläge haben keinen Einfluss auf die Inzidenz von Prostatakrebs. 

Frühere Studien hatten ergeben, dass das Risiko der Entwicklung von Prostatakrebs wurde durch eine starke Interaktion zwischen SOD2 und Selen. Die neue Untersuchung wurde konzipiert, um die Auswirkungen dieser Interaktion auf Männer bereits mit der Diagnose Prostatakrebs. 

Wissenschaftler haben banked Blutproben, DNA-, und medizinische Daten von 489 männlichen Dana-Farber Patienten zwischen 1994 und 2001 mit lokalisierten oder lokal fortgeschrittenem Prostata-Krebs. Ihr Durchschnittsalter war 62, und ihre mittlere PSA (Prostata-spezifisches Antigen)-Messung war 6,0 ng / ml. Über die Hälfte der Männer wurden als ein gutes Risiko-Krankheit, ein Drittel hatte ein Zwischenprodukt Risiko, und das restliche Sechstel waren an Armen Risiko. Die Forscher messen die Höhe der Selen im Blut, und mit den gespeicherten DNA, sie bestimmt die SOD2 Genotyp die besondere Form der SOD2-Gens, die von den einzelnen Patienten. 

Einfach mit einem hohen Maß an Selen wurde mit einem leicht erhöhten Risiko für aggressiven Prostatakrebs. Aber das Risiko war viel stärker betroffen von der Wechselwirkung von Selen und ob der Patient eine bestimmte Variante des Gens SOD2. Männer mit den höchsten Selen und die "AA" Form des Gens SOD2 wurden 40 Prozent weniger wahrscheinlich diagnostiziert wurde mit aggressiven Prostatakrebs als die Männer mit dem gleichen Gen, sondern niedrige Selen. 

Aber für Männer mit dem "V"-Form des Gens, Selen hatte den gegenteiligen Effekt. In diesen Männern, die mit den höchsten Ebenen von Selen im Blut wurden etwa doppelt so wahrscheinlich, dass eine aggressive Art von Prostatakrebs als ihre Kollegen mit niedrigen Selen Ebenen. 

Die Studie konnte nicht festgestellt werden, ob einer der Männer war, die Selen ergänzt oder nicht. Doch die Forscher festgestellt, dass Männer in der SELECT-Prävention große Studie hatte einen sehr viel höheren durchschnittlichen Selen Ebene als die in der aktuellen Studie. 

"Unter den 25 Prozent der Männer mit dem AA-Genotyp, mit mehr Selen dürfen Schutz gegen aggressive Krankheit", die Autoren der Schluss gezogen. "Doch für die 75 Prozent der Männer, die mit einem V-Allel, höhere Ebenen Selen könnte die Wahrscheinlichkeit erhöhen, der mit schlechter Eigenschaften." 

Deshalb fügen sie, ist es wichtig zu wissen, welche Art von SOD2 Gen ein Mann hat bei der Prüfung der Risiken und möglichen Vorteile der Einnahme von Selen ergänzt. Auch die Autoren sagen, dass die Auswirkungen der Interaktion zwischen den SOD2 Genotyp und Selen können erklären, scheinbar widersprüchlichen Ergebnisse früherer Studien. 

Die Ergebnisse scheinen counterintuitive an die Öffentlichkeit, die seit Jahren gesagt, dass Antioxidantien können helfen, die Menschen leben länger, gesünder Leben mit einem Krebsrisiko gesenkt. Allerdings, Kantoff sagt: "Es gibt einige Präzedenzfall zu dieser Forschung hat vorgeschlagen, dass Antioxidantien könnten Schutzmaßnahmen, wenn Sie keinen Krebs, aber wenn Sie dies tun, dann Antioxidantien kann eine schlechte Sache." 

Zusätzlich zu Kantoff und Chan, andere Autoren des Papiers sind William Oh, MD, Wanling Xie, PhD, Meredith Regan, ScD, und Miyako Abe, PhD, der Dana-Farber, Meir J. Stampfer DrPH, MD, der Brigham-und Women's Hospital und der Harvard School of Public Health, und Irena King, PhD, der Fred Hutchinson Cancer Research Center, Seattle. 

Die Arbeit wurde unterstützt durch Zuschüsse aus dem National Cancer Institute und mehrere Stiftungen und gemeinnützige Organisationen. 

Dana-Farber Cancer Institute gilt als eines der wichtigsten Tochtergesellschaft der Lehre der Harvard Medical School und zählt zu den führenden Krebs-Forschung und Versorgung in den USA. Es ist ein Gründungsmitglied der Dana-Farber/Harvard Cancer Center (DF / HCC), ein Comprehensive Cancer Center der National Cancer Institute. 

Quelle: Dana-Farber Cancer Institute 


Alle medizinischen Informationen auf dieser Website sind nicht als Ersatz für eine fundierte medizinische Beratung und Sie sollten nicht alle Maßnahmen ergreifen, die vor der Anhörung mit einem Gesundheits-Profi. Für weitere Informationen, lesen Sie bitte unsere Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen. 
Kontakt Unsere News Redaktion 
Für alle Korrekturen der sachlichen Informationen, oder an die Redaktion wenden Sie sich bitte benutzen Sie unser Feedback-Formular. 

Bitte senden Sie Ihre Gesundheit Medizinische Nachrichten oder News Pressemitteilungen zu: pressrelease@medicalnewstoday.com 

http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/155428.php

Bitte, denkt daran, daß es keine 100 %ige Übersetzung bei Google nicht geben kann aber man weiß wenigstens um was es sich hier handelt wenn man des Guten zuviel an Selen einnimmt und eine Tagesdosis von 100 µg -denke ich- dürfte nicht schaden. Wenn aber die Dosis um ein Vielfaches erhöht wird, wird mit negativen Folgen wohl rechnen müssen!
Gruß und einen schönen Sonntag
Helmut

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

> Das eindeutige Ergebnis der SELECT Studie sei, dass Ärzte Selen und Vitamin E zur Prostatakrebsprävention nicht empfehlen sollen.


Hallo Guntermann,

die SELECT-Studie ist, vereinfacht gesagt, falsch konzipiert und vergleicht Äpfel mit Birnen. Dazu hatte ich mal vor einiger Zeit im Forum geschrieben. Im Beitrag sind weitere Links enthalten: Siehe unter #2 http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ad.php?p=24977

Hier ist noch ein Interview mit  Uwe Gröber, Apotheker und Leiter der Akademie und des Zentrums für Mikronährstoffmedizin in Essen sowie Dr. Günther Stoll, Diplom-Biologe und Leiter der medizinisch-wissenschaftlichen Abteilung der biosyn Arzneimittel GmbH, Fellbach.: http://www.biosyn.de/fileadmin/user_...ECT-Studie.pdf

Leider werden immer nur bestimmte Informationen wiederholt. Die Kritik geht unter. Im Beitrag der Life Extension Foundation wird auch versucht, dafür Ursachen zu finden. 

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Josef

lass ich mir am Op. Tag (B.Ca., P.Ca.), sowie 2 Tage vorher/nachher mittels 100 ml Infusion geben.

Noch wer?

----------


## wn5wn5

Hallo Wolfgang,  

ausgerechnet die Hersteller der Produkte, die die SELECT-Studie als nutzlos darstellt, in den Zeugenstand gegen eben diese Studie zu rufen, macht uns auch nicht gerade schlauer. Ich warte jetzt schon einige Monate, ob sich der aufgewirbelte Staub etwas setzt - anscheinend vergeblich. Oder hat irgendeiner von euch in der Zwischenzeit etwas Neues gehört, gibt es eine erhellende Interpretation der Studie aus renommierter Quelle? Ich zumindest stehe nach wie vor ratlos vor meinen Selen- und Vitamin-E-Schachteln: Weiternehmen oder Wegschmeißen?  

Peter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Peter, 

wenn Du alle Links in meinem Beitrag unter #19 verfolgst, bekommst Du ausreichende Antworten. Speziell http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ad.php?p=24977 Dann bitte aber wieder auch alle Links lesen. Die Lösung komplizierter Fragen erfordert etwas Aufwand. Ich verweise speziell auch auf meine einfache Übersetzung der Einleitung des LEF-Artikels zum Thema SELECT. Die LEF verkauft zwar auch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, ist aber gemeinnützig und unterhält einen umfangreichen Beraterstab. Hier oft zitiert Dr. Steven Strum, Onkologe auf PK spezialisiert.

Man muss die NEM auch nicht nehmen. Das heilt sowieso keinen Krebs, sondern hilft komplementär. Wichtigste Einzelmaßnahmen (nach Strum, siehe hier im Forum) sind Vitamin D3 und Fischöl. Mal sehen, wann es eine Studie dagegen gibt. Irgendwer wird sie schon bezahlen.

Zu der von Helmut eingestellten Studie habe ich mich nicht sachkundig gemacht. Ich bin es leid, auf jede Sau (zurzeit auch Schwein), die durchs Dorf getrieben wird, zu reagieren. Ich folge der LEF. Dann habe ich 20 wissenschaftliche Vordenker. Das muss reichen. 

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Peter,

die Laborbestimmung von SOD2 (Beitrag von Helmut) kostet zirka 40,- . Ich werde gelegentlich klären, ob auch die verschiedenen Varianten ermittelt werden (AA oder V). Dann könnte man natürlich vorsorglich, falls man V ist (75 % der Männer), den Selenspiegel niedrig halten. Sollte man A sein(25 % der Männer), sollte der Spiegel hoch sein. 

Allerdings: Zitat aus dem Artikel über die Studie: "The study couldn't determine whether any of the men had been taking selenium supplements or not." Die Studie konnte nicht bestimmen, welche Männer Selen-Supplemente genommen hatten und welche nicht.

Das könnte auch bedeuten, dass der Selenspiegel nicht Folge der Einnahme von Selen, sondern Folge des agressiveren Krebes, je nach Genvariante höher oder niedriger, ist.

Wie so oft, viele Thesen aufgeworfen, nichts gelöst.

Herzliche Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## wn5wn5

> Speziell http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ad.php?p=24977


Hallo Wolfgang,

dein obiger Link tut's nicht, da stehen die Punkte verbatim drin, musst du mal flicken. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass dahinter all die Beiträge kommen, die ich schon studiert habe, ohne dass mich die eine oder die andere Position voll hätte überzeugen können. Das ist natürlich niemandens Schuld.

Peter

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Danke wn5wn5,

leider kann man hier im Thread seine Beiträge nicht korrigieren. Das ist ja mal im Rahmen der verstärkten Zensur des Forums entstanden. Man muss also rückwärts weiter oben aufrufen, unter #19, wo der Link funktioniert.

Am Thema SOD2, Superoxid Dismutase 2 [manganabhängig], ist zur Zeit auch Schorschel dran. Wer seinen Krebs per AS aussitzt, so wie auch ich, muss natürlich recht wachsam sein.

Ich bleibe aber dabei, dass es einfach nicht möglich ist, jedem Hinweis zu folgen. Dann würde man irgendwann durchdrehen. Ich selbst korrigiere immer mal die Supplemente, die ich nehme. In Hektik verfalle ich dabei aber nicht.


Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## Schorschel

> ... 
> Am Thema SOD2, Superoxid Dismutase 2 [manganabhängig], ist zur Zeit auch Schorschel dran.
> ...


Ich war nur erstaunt zu lesen, dass ein Test auf SOD2 jetzt - und sogar relativ preiswert - zur Verfügung steht, nachdem die Verfasser der Studie mir geschrieben hatten (siehe Beitrag 16 in diesem Thread), dass dies nach ihrer Kenntnis nicht der Fall sei.

Falls ich mich entscheiden sollte, den Test zu machen, werde ich berichten.

Schorschel

----------


## herbertina

cui bono diese 26 threads ?

----------


## RalfDm

> cui bono diese 26 threads ?


Nur der korrekten Vokabelbenutzung halber:

Dies ist _ein_ thread mit bisher 27 _Beiträgen_ (dies ist der 28.).

Ralf

----------


## gunterman

> Interessant ist vielleicht in diesem Zusammenhang, dass Bayer Healthcare in den USA mit einer Klage rechnen muß, wenn in der Werbung die Behauptung dass Selen das Prostatakrebsrisiko reduziere nicht aufgegeben wird.
> Siehe hierzu:
> www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/154598.php
> 
> Bayer Healthcare bewirbt seine Vitamin Pillen "One A Day" in den USA unter anderem mit dem Hinweis, dass das darin enthaltene Selen gegen Prostatakrebs wirksam sei.
> 
> Die in den USA recht bekannte Verbraucherschutzorganisation Center for Science in the Public Interest (CSPI) will jetzt Klage einreichen, wenn diese Werbung von Bayer nicht sofort aufgegeben wird. Zwei große Studien, einmal die durch das National Institutes of Health mit 118 Millionen US-$ finanzierte Studie und zum anderen die SELECT Studie (beide wurden hier im Forum bereits an anderer Stelle ausführlicher besprochen) hätten ganz eindeutig gezeigt, dass Selen keine Wirkung im Hinblick auf eine Redzierung des Prostatakrebsrisikos hat. Jede andere Behauptung sei Täuschung von Verbrauchern und Patienten.
> 
> Die SELECT Studie zeige zudem die Gefahr auf, dass durch die Einnahme von Selen Diabetes gefördert werden kann. Das eindeutige Ergebnis der SELECT Studie sei, dass Ärzte Selen und Vitamin E zur Prostatakrebsprävention nicht empfehlen sollen.





> Bin ja mal gespannt, wie das mit dem Bayer-Fall in den USA ausgeht.


Nur der Vollständigkeit halber:

*Bayer* hat sich in diesen Tagen außergerichtlich geeinigt und *zahlt 3,3 Millionen US-Dollar* an die US-Staaten Kalifornien, Oregon und Illinois und *verpflichtet sich* *in Zukunft* unwahre und *wissenschaftlich nicht* *belastbare Behauptungen*, wie eben Selen wäre gegen Prostatakrebs hilfreich, *zu unterlassen*.
Siehe hierzu
http://prostatecancer.about.com/b/20...cer-claims.htm

und viele andere Links im Web mit umfangreicherer Information .

Da kommt man hier im Forum doch etwas günstiger weg! ;-))

----------

